# How I solicit tips in a subliminal way



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

When I'm about one minute from the destination, I start playing the song "Money's too tight to mention" by Simply Red.

Seems to be working....


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Hahaha, whatever works!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> When I'm about one minute from the destination, I start playing the song "Money's too tight to mention" by Simply Red.
> 
> Seems to be working....


Add this!!!!!!

Black Joe Lewis "I'm Broke"


----------

